# Need help removing cover



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

kb1jb1 said:


> Does anybody know how to remove the meter cover? Do the meters have to be removed? This feeds a duplex townhouse and I do not want to touch the bottom meter. If I touch it, it might also break.. The top breaker is arcing and I do not want to pull on it too much because I am not familiar with this meter stack. An old ITE brand. The breaker is one of those odd 4 pole 125 amp.


pretty sure ya gotta pull em both bruh. Just put it right back while you’re workin.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds like its
Time for an upgrade if you order now you may see
It before June


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Slay301 said:


> Sounds like its
> Time for an upgrade if you order now you may see
> It before June


i can get some 2pos bypass sockets but boy they aint cheap


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Slay301 said:


> Sounds like its
> Time for an upgrade if you order now you may see
> It before June


That's the problem. It is an al electric house and it is getting cold. I told them to shut off and drain the water. Another thing, it is a duplex and the second meter / disconnect is working. So who pays for the upgrade?


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Majewski said:


> i can get some 2pos bypass sockets but boy they aint cheap


How much is a new duplex ?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

kb1jb1 said:


> That's the problem. It is an al electric house and it is getting cold. I told them to shut off and drain the water.


thats why i said what i said....errr typed. pull the meters, get cover off, put neighbors meter back, do rest of ur work. does that no seem possible in ur scenario? i cant say, im not there lol

slay, last one i did like 900 years ago was 1200, lemme look...brb


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Honestly sell an upgrade in the mean time have the utility cut power and put a new breaker in and pray like hell they make it the winter


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Majewski said:


> thats why i said what i said....errr typed. pull the meters, get cover off, put neighbors meter back, do rest of ur work. does that no seem possible in ur scenario? i cant say, im not there lol
> 
> slay, last one i did like 900 years ago was 1200, lemme look...brb


I ment the house I don’t care about the meter
Cost. They need one yesterday


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Majewski said:


> thats why i said what i said....errr typed. pull the meters, get cover off, put neighbors meter back, do rest of ur work. does that no seem possible in ur scenario? i cant say, im not there lol
> 
> slay, last one i did like 900 years ago was 1200, lemme look...brb


wrong again...had one the other day, not today.
900+tax for the sidebyside, 1200+tax for up/down


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Majewski said:


> wrong again...had one the other day, not today.
> 900+tax for the sidebyside, 1200+tax for up/down


Or the could get all the good **** out a
Stay with a friend and let it burn baby burn


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Slay301 said:


> Or the could get all the good **** out a
> Stay with a friend and let it burn baby burn


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

kb1jb1 said:


> Does anybody know how to remove the meter cover? Do the meters have to be removed? This feeds a duplex townhouse and I do not want to touch the bottom meter. If I touch it, it might also break.. The top breaker is arcing and I do not want to pull on it too much because I am not familiar with this meter stack. An old ITE brand. The breaker is one of those odd 4 pole 125 amp.


I do believe both meters must come out before the cover can be removed.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Majewski said:


> thats why i said what i said....errr typed. pull the meters, get cover off, put neighbors meter back, do rest of ur work. does that no seem possible in ur scenario? i cant say, im not there lol
> 
> slay, last one i did like 900 years ago was 1200, lemme look...brb


If I pull the second meter even fir a second, the homeowner will know and I am worried the main disconnect for the second meter won't turn back on. There is heavy arcing on the top meter. It could be the breaker or the buss bar. IDK. yet.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

kb1jb1 said:


> If I pull the second meter even fir a second, the homeowner will know and I am worried the main disconnect for the second meter won't turn back on. There is heavy arcing on the top meter. It could be the breaker or the buss bar. IDK. yet.


One way to find out


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

kb1jb1 said:


> If I pull the second meter even fir a second, the homeowner will know and I am worried the main disconnect for the second meter won't turn back on. There is heavy arcing on the top meter. It could be the breaker or the buss bar. IDK. yet.


omg no chit sherlock. so then you need to make nice and communicate as needed and make it happen. unless u have a magic wand here, u gotta do it bruh. time to get off the training wheels and plan ahead and or do whats needed to get the job done.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

I’d have a new breaker handy and just go for it. Does the utility give notice when they wanna turn stuff off nah


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

And if things go bad walk away and pretend like u were never there


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Slay301 said:


> And if things go bad walk away and pretend like u were never there


this is why magnet logos are best for the hatchbacks


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Majewski said:


> this is why magnet logos are best for the hatchbacks


lol in our contract magnets are prohibited


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Slay301 said:


> lol in our contract magnets are prohibited


thats why u moonlight for cash sillygoose


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Majewski said:


> thats why u moonlight for cash sillygoose


 Screw that I don’t like working at work not trying to do it in my free time


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Majewski said:


> omg no chit sherlock. so then you need to make nice and communicate as needed and make it happen. unless u have a magic wand here, u gotta do it bruh. time to get off the training wheels and plan ahead and or do whats needed to get the job done.


I know what I have to do but the two homeowners have to work it out. The second one does not want me touching their meter or disconnect. If I break it I have to fix it they said.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

kb1jb1 said:


> I know what I have to do but the two homeowners have to work it out. The second one does not want me touching their meter or disconnect. If I break it I have to fix it they said.


youre in a pickle, no doubt, but youre IN IT. so now all that matters is how u GET OUT.consider this learning experience for what it is on the next job and next job and etc.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

kb1jb1 said:


> I know what I have to do but the two homeowners have to work it out. The second one does not want me touching their meter or disconnect. If I break it I have to fix it they said.


Then have the utility shut it off till they can figure
It out


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

If you can pull the meter with the cover on, you'll need to pull both meters in order to get the cover off. 

You're right about the disconnects, they may or may not turn back on. Usually the ITEs will turn back on if they were turned off and not tripped off. FPEs usually won't turn back on no matter what.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Jam that sucker back in until someone can pony up the dough to replace it all. I wouldn’t touch that second meter if it’s up to you to keep that old junk working


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Majewski said:


> youre in a pickle, no doubt, but youre IN IT. so now all that matters is how u GET OUT.consider this learning experience for what it is on the next job and next job and etc.


It's for a past customer who gave me a decent amount of work at his business. I am up all night worrying about this and I think I might pass it to the electrician who does the condo complex. He might have run into a similar issue at other condos. I would have no problem if the materials were available but I feel they are not. If we have to wait 8 weeks for a simple meter pan, I can only assume as someone said , " order now for a June delivery date".


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

I would imagine that a duplex scenario would be similar to a condo, the two units are kinda like an association. So if both are not on the same page and agreeable to the work/risk, then there’s really nothing you can do to either one until they are. 

But I’m just assuming, I’ve never worked on a duplex but that’s how I would approach it.

If you’re really in a bad spot could you get a stand alone meter and second riser and abandon the bad side of the existing meter can? It’s ugly as hell but I’ve seen it before and it works, let the poco connect the second riser to the service lateral.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> I would imagine that a duplex scenario would be similar to a condo, the two units are kinda like an association. So if both are not on the same page and agreeable to the work/risk, then there’s really nothing you can do to either one until they are.
> 
> But I’m just assuming, I’ve never worked on a duplex but that’s how I would approach it.
> 
> If you’re really in a bad spot could you get a stand alone meter and second riser and abandon the bad side of the existing meter can? It’s ugly as hell but I’ve seen it before and it works, let the poco connect the second riser to the service lateral.


f all that it’s not safe plain and simple people could die place could burn down. Have poco come red tag and cut power they will agree real fast then


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Slay301 said:


> f all that it’s not safe plain and simple people could die place could burn down. Have poco come red tag and cut power they will agree real fast then


Yeah but that “not my job, not my problem” mentality only works when you’re working for someone else, when you’re running a business you need to offer solutions to help solve problems. If half the can is good, and that customer doesn’t want to play nice, he needs to address his customer/problem half. The top meter is already out so the arching breaker should be safe, refeed that side of the duplex with a new 100 amp service. It’s winter man, get that electric heat running!


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Yeah but that “not my job, not my problem” mentality only works when you’re working for someone else, when you’re running a business you need to offer solutions to help solve problems. If half the can is good, and that customer doesn’t want to play nice, he needs to address his customer/problem half. The top meter is already out so the arching breaker should be safe, refeed that side of the duplex with a new 100 amp service. It’s winter man, get that electric heat running!


I disagree that cause only part of it is arching it’s still safe that equipment is compromised plain and simple


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Say he does nothing and the building burns and kills people who is gonna be at fault for not red tagging that I’m sure his insurance company will agree at the very least if he turns it off and walks away it’s not on him. Sometimes being the professionals we are means making uncomfortable decisions for people who don’t know better


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Slay301 said:


> Say he does nothing and the building burns and kills people who is gonna be at fault for not red tagging that I’m sure his insurance company will agree at the very least if he turns it off and walks away it’s not on him


I would write it up, one copy to the unfriendly HO, one copy to the building inspector/fire marshal. As long as the power is removed from the known bad side of the can it’s all you can do, can’t force the people into something, just have to report it.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

You could have a uni-pak off eBay in a week, tell your side he’s gotta pay for it, tell the other side nothing, have the poco shut it down and swap it quick when it comes in


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Leaving money on the table. Are you a new contractor?


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

This sounds like a safety issue for both you and your customer. You need to explain to both of them that there is a high risk of fire if the work does not proceed. If the two neighbors can't get together to let you proceed then it's time to walk away. You don't need to be opening that up live.

Tim


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

do these 2 families each own half of a single building or is there a landlord renting to them?
if they each own half, then they should not share electrical equipment, but have their own


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Almost Retired said:


> do these 2 families each own half of a single building or is there a landlord renting to them?
> if they each own half, then they should not share electrical equipment, but have their own


Except many multi family dwellings have sockets like this


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Majewski said:


> Except many multi family dwellings have sockets like this


The old six switch rule


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Just to clarify, both sides own their side? No one is renting?


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

1) Have both tenants relocate into a hotel while you make the repair.
2) The owner of the duplex should agree to pay for that. No Brainer
3) If step 1 or 2 is not an option then don't do the work.
Why stick your neck out for something like this. How much money is it really worth to you.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

One building with 2 separate owners. It is very common to have a duplex meter/disconnect on the one building. The load side of the meter has the problem so with the meter removed and the opening blanked up there is no electricity going to the problem area of the equipment. The supply house just happened to have exactly what I need to replace the whole stack and tap box which they agreed is the way to go. Now I have to see if it fits in the location. Once I explained to the owner what the issues are we are all on the same page. Now for the power company. For now the one side was winterized and the people are staying with friends.
Thanks to all for the input. I was worried about materials and timing the most.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

How ignorant or stupid can people be? Apparently very much. I went to replace the duplex meter stack today but when the second homeowner saw the size of the new equipment she said no. She did not want "that ugly big box" on the back of the house. It is located on the wall between the two dwelling units. They built decks and fences in front of the equipment. She complained to the HOA and people came out to see what is going on. It is now 10:30 and the woman with no electricity is in tears. It wasn't until the HOA secretary called and said 4 other units in the complex had problems and one went on fire. The HOA knows that eventually all will need to be replaced so there is potentially a lot of work. I finally got permission to open up the equipment and it was the 125 amp breaker that was cooked. Everything else looked fine. I replaced it with a 100 amp breaker and now I am waiting for the two homeowners to work things out. Crazy people are holding the sane ones hostage.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds like you got to bill some extra hours! Nice

Big ugly box they won’t even notice after a while, vs that small gorgeous piece of service equipment already in place?


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Great thread, good learning for biz owners

A very wise contractor once told me 
"Being an EC is a great way to make a living, as long as people aren't involved"

Ours is an interesting trade, the electrically illiterate make infrastructure decisions 
Smh


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

CA C-10 said:


> Great thread, good learning for biz owners
> 
> A very wise contractor once told me
> "Being an EC is a great way to make a living, as long as people aren't involved"
> ...


being a small ec sucks. being a bigger ec sucks with more money. lol


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Reminds me of some past projects with homeowners. My bother was one case in point. He cut down a tree in his yard and dropped it on the utility line running along the side of his property. It busted off his wooden 4x4 service riser that was 9' tall, and pulled down the utility transformers and lines feeding the neighborhood. The service drop ran across his driveway and was less than 8' clearance above the drive at the lowest point. You could grab the drop from standing in the drive, and they parked underneath it.

I went over to put up a couple rigid service risers, one power and one data, while the line crew reset the pole transformers and restrung the lines to the neighborhood. While I was working the brother was working over the line crew, trying to get them to write up the job as storm damage and avoid the damage billing. I put up full length 2" rigid sticks to get as much clearance over the drive as possible, so if they ever brought in a moving truck or van, they wouldn't rip it down again.

I tried talking him into changing the 12 ckt fuse panel, that had about 20 circuits in it, half of them coming in through the front with the cover removed. He said he couldn't afford the panel cost. The wife pulls up from work in her Volvo and starts bitching, "what the fluck are those periscopes doing sticking up out of my house for, those look like shift, that needs to come down..." Needless to say, that was the last time I volunteered to go over and help him out.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Housewives are not good facilities managers


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

CA C-10 said:


> Housewives are not good facilities managers


also...facilities managers arent good housewives


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

You know...that's a VERY good point.


----------

